# جديد حفر ألأسنان بالعصف !



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع يهم الجميع يرجى الأطلاع مع التقدير .

في كل لحظة هناك جديد . وجديدنا اليوم هو حفر الأسنان بواسطة العصف .لأزالة التسوس والنخر .

الة بسيطة كما سنشاهدها في الصورة عبارة عن منفث تعمل بواسطة الهواء المضغوط .

وتستخدم فيها حبيبات او باودر اوكسيد الألمنيوم المادة التي يصنع منها احجار التجليخ او تلميع المعادن

بواسطة صقله كما مبين في عنق زجاجة .

تكون سرعة القطع او القشط 2-5 ثانية بعمق 1 ملم اما قطر المنفث 0.5 ملم وبضغط هواء 60-100

psi تبلغ دقة حبيبة اوكسيد الألمنيوم 27 مايكلرون .

فوائدها :

1- السيطرة على التلوث .
2-بدون استخدام عملية تثقيب .
3-لاتحتاج مادة مخدرة .
4-يحافظ على البنية الداخلية للسن (بدون حرارة ).
5- افضل النتائج واسهل عملأ واداء .
6- اقل كلفة ولايحتاج الصيانة وبدون اعطال .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1162507815.jpg

انتظر ردودكم واستفساراتكم .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء .

تحية طيبة .

والذي يرغب بمعرفة المزيد عن مبدأ عمل فقط الأطلاع على الرابط التالي.


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=23960&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%D5%DD+%C8%C7%E1%D1%E3%C7%E1

شكرأ لأصغائكم ومتابعتكم .

البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (2 نوفمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله تقنية حديثه ورائعة جدا

هل انتشرت في الاسواق ؟؟

جاري البحث حول الموضوع...

بارك الله فيك يا مشرفنا الفاضل .. تحياتي واحترامي.


----------



## Bioengineer (3 نوفمبر 2006)

المهندس شكري الفاضل

ارجو اعطائي الأسم باللغة الأنجليزيه. حتى استطيع البحث حول الموضوع.


----------



## محمد العصا (3 نوفمبر 2006)

كل الاحترام والتقدير يا مشرفنا العزيز والى الامام لكل ما هو جديد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ م/عادل صلاح .

تحية طيبة .

هي تكنولوجية حديثة عمرها 5سنوات لم تفعّل بسبب احتكار الشركات وتعتيمها للموضوع .

اما الأسم الطريقة او الألة المستخدم سوف ادرجها حالما اتمكن .


البغدادي


----------



## باب المعاجز (10 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور على هذة المعلومة الجميلة و الجديدة 
التي يستفاد منها 
وشكرا


----------



## غضنفر (12 مارس 2007)

الف شكر والى الامام ونحن فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## مهندسه الطب (24 مارس 2007)

معلومه جميله جدا وفكره ذكيه
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## lenda (2 مارس 2009)

من لديه شركه اجهزه طب أسنان و يرغب بمعرفه الجهاز الليزر الجديد أرجو مراسله على العنوان التالي:
[email protected]


----------



## lenda (2 مارس 2009)

من لديه شركه اجهزه طب أسنان و يرغب بمعرفه الجهاز الليزر الجديد أرجو مراسله على العنوان التالي:
[email protected]


----------

